
A talented developer can earn up to 15.000 Euros a month in Finland - velmu
http://metropolitan.fi/entry/a-talented-developer-can-earn-up-to-15-000-eur-a-month-in-finland
======
timonoko
"There is no need for such thing as programming geniuses. There is only need
for less clueless management and less opportunistic houseboys."

Just think about all those tens of thousands of symbian-programmers that the
Finnish government educated in 2000's. This took years of their lives. They
did not learn rules of general programming but exceptions after exception in
that one restricted system. When they were ready, that platform had died
totally. But the government projects lumbered on for years. Only around 2014
last of the symbian courses was replaced with android.

